# Cannot Restore From Backup "md5 Check Sum Mismatch!"



## Blanco954 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope someone can help me fix this issue I am having. Every backup I've done in CW Recovery fails to restore. When I make my backup all appears to run successfully it creates md5 checksum but if I try to restore from a backup it fails with error "md5 checksum mismatch" anyone run into this problem? Know how to fix?


----------



## hackercity (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you rename your backup?

I too have had issues with restoring backups. I have one that works. All the others fail.

I have posted this question in the past with no reply.

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful...


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah in my experience if I rename a backup I can't put any spaces. Use periods our underscores. I try not to rename them now just to be safe but if you did rename it just rename again and delete spaces


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

jpnestel said:


> Yeah in my experience if I rename a backup I can't put any spaces. Use periods our underscores. I try not to rename them now just to be safe but if you did rename it just rename again and delete spaces


+1 to both of these replies ^^^^^^


----------



## Blanco954 (Jun 23, 2011)

No, never renamed mine. The naming generated by CWR backup are untouched. I will check how they were saved once backup was completed.

I will report my findings.


----------



## TragicRemedy (Oct 6, 2011)

Blanco954 said:


> No, never renamed mine. The naming generated by CWR backup are untouched. I will check how they were saved once backup was completed.
> 
> I will report my findings.


Could be a failing sd card?


----------



## Calla969 (Oct 21, 2011)

Try checking "use external storage" in the ROM Manager settings and then make a new backup. This worked for me.


----------



## Blanco954 (Jun 23, 2011)

Calla969 said:


> Try checking "use external storage" in the ROM Manager settings and then make a new backup. This worked for me.


Hmm run that by me again? I don't use that app, I am on shift3r 2.3 base rom. Is this an option in phone settings?


----------



## JBeXX (Aug 13, 2011)

Blanco954 said:


> Hope someone can help me fix this issue I am having. Every backup I've done in CW Recovery fails to restore. When I make my backup all appears to run successfully it creates md5 checksum but if I try to restore from a backup it fails with error "md5 checksum mismatch" anyone run into this problem? Know how to fix?


Same issue. Have always had this problem. I get this error from backups made in rom manager and in cwr. I haven't renamed anything and it has happened on 3 different roms. I have just gotten used to not making backups but a fix would be nice if anyone has suggestions.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

so you dont use rom manager?


----------



## whodat70003 (Oct 29, 2011)

Are u wiping delvik and cache?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

It will fail if you have spaces as previously mentioned. Just wanted to share my experiences with this. Once I rid the spaces it works fine.


----------



## Blanco954 (Jun 23, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> so you dont use rom manager?


Stopped using it early on when the first rom came out on Bionic and there were warnings that ROM manager should not be used. Incompatibility issues.


----------



## Blanco954 (Jun 23, 2011)

whodat70003 said:


> Are u wiping delvik and cache?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yes those areas were wiped since it was right after flashing shift3r base ROM.


----------



## Blanco954 (Jun 23, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> It will fail if you have spaces as previously mentioned. Just wanted to share my experiences with this. Once I rid the spaces it works fine.


Absolutely no spaces. This is how CWR named my last backup: 2011-11-30.08.15.53

No spaces. "- & ." Separate the alpha and numeric characters.

My version of CWR is v4.0.1.5 blue text in menu. Android and box logo in center.


----------

